# Stupid DP



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I did have a post here but I am sick of insensitive pricks throwing all of my weakness in my face. This is supposed to be a place where you can come to share your struggles and lately isn't nothing but a breeding ground for judgement and hate. My life is hell enough already without douchbags being mean to me. So forget it. I won't even bother posting here anymore.


----------



## Radiohead (Nov 4, 2010)

No one forces you to post on here


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Radiohead said:


> When the world says, "Give up,"
> Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."


Though your post appears as fairly harsh at first, I just love this quote. It is awesome.

Valley Girl, give it a try. I was convinced I cannot show up for a job, but when I just tried, it worked. Something inside of me switched to "duty mode" and it just worked well. I don't know how, but it did


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Gypsy85 said:


> Though your post appears as fairly harsh at first, I just love this quote. It is awesome.
> 
> Valley Girl, give it a try. I was convinced I cannot show up for a job, but when I just tried, it worked. Something inside of me switched to "duty mode" and it just worked well. I don't know how, but it did


As I said before, I already did give it a try. This was back in January. It did nothing but cause me massive physchologic stress and do a lot of damage. I have only recently been able to function again.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Radiohead said:


> Really? You can't work? Get real. This is life and In order to *survive*you have to have a job. Just because you have DP/DR does not give you a valid excuse to lay in bed all day. DP is not putting your life on hold, you are. You are responsible to show up to work no matter what, if you can't pay the bills then you become homeless. Do you want to be homeless? Get your act together. Just because I have DP doesn't mean that I don't try and put my best foot forward to succeed. You do what you have to do to survive. Laying in bed for two months isn't survival, thats failure. Complete failure. You can't go through life quitting everything. If you're going to achieve anything, you've got to stick with something.
> 
> When the world says, "Give up,"
> Hope whispers, "Try it one more time."


You know what? Fuck you. I hope you choke on your wheaties.


----------



## dp_kid (Nov 26, 2008)

seriously why can't people just get along? 
And why does she get bad rep on her posts just because she couldn't handle work right now? 
stop throwing shit, thats not why we're here.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have noticed a lot of hostility and childishness around here lately, i think its a certain minority trying to be the cool kids on an internet forum. Its a shame actually. Maybe they don't know what really intense DP feels like and how it makes life so hard to deal with. Either way don't listen to any of them cause like you said they are just douchbags not worth ya time. I am upset to hear you have been having a hard time cause i remember watching your video on youtube saying about how you nearly recovered. Keep going like you did last time and im sure youll recover again








.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

Valleygirl I sympathize with you, don't get down by other people's comments as they do not (can not) know how much you're suffering unless they're in your head 24/7 experiencing what you do... anyway, I hope you continue posting here, it would be a real shame if you left.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> You know what? Fuck you. I hope you choke on your wheaties.


What that poster is saying is harsh, don't listen to them

We all have different abilities and everyone is different.

Don't beat yourself up about it, ok?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't believe what Radiohead wrote. During intense DP/DR the brain shuts down due to trauma. Everything shuts down, feelings, emotions, senses, thought processes and the individual is left completely unable to function. Many people cannot work due to DP/DR. Not because they are lazy, not because they don't want to, not because they are depressed, or anxious but simply because they CAN'T FUNCTION PROPERLY.


----------



## iwontgiveupifyoudontgiveup (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what you wrote, but about not working, I totally understand where you're coming from. I can barely get to school because of DP. I can't even what stress you're under being an adult and having to support yourself without a job. That's really unfortunate. Not like it helps any, but I hope you get better soon. All of you. And me too.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a message from ValleyGirl. She would like to thank everyone for the replies, kind words, and support. She has decided to leave the forum and has requested that I relay this message.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

It's sucks that a 3 time poster can make ValleyGirl leave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

It's probably jippy though... =\


----------



## James86 (Jan 3, 2011)

There's a fine line between tough love and being an insensitive douchebag


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> You know what? Fuck you. I hope you choke on your wheaties.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I have a message from ValleyGirl. She would like to thank everyone for the replies, kind words, and support. She has decided to leave the forum and has requested that I relay this message.


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

noooo seh she left? there are dumbass douchebags on here well they can sit here and choke on their own misery and spend countless hrs on here talking shit to other ppl cause they cant handle their own shit. Id say fuck em theyre already fucked up u cant get any much worst that where they are and hope to never stoop to something so pitiful.


----------



## samiam (Jan 28, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


>


this was funny...hah


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Its a shame if Valleygirl no longer feels comfortable posting here because of some misguided comments.
I think I said to Radio in chat that it was exactly that kind of thinking that causes many of these problems in the first place.
A bullying, critical voice we internalise, usually in childhood from cruel authority figures or playground bullys, that undermines everything we do. I used to have that voice and it almost crippled me from doing anything, but I started to challenge everything it said and found it had no answers. It no longer lives rent-free in my headspace cos I kicked it out.

The point is, if Radio thinks that way then he has to live with that voice 24/7 and he's heading for a fall.


----------

